# Tausche/Verkaufe einiges, einfach Angebote machen, wenn mir das Angebot zusagt ist es



## Snake999888 (2. März 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich will hier mal bissjen ausmisten und stelle deswegen mal nen Teil meiner kleinen Sammlung hier rein, ist nicht alles und ich werde auch nicht alles tauschen denke ich, aber wenn euch was gefällt und ihr was zu bieten habt, macht mir ruhig mal Angebote. 


*PS3:*
*Motorstorm
*The Eye of Judgment
*Genji: Days of the Blade
*Assassin´s Creed
*Grand Theft Auto 4
*Buzz! : Quiz TV
*Little Big Planet
*Siren Blood Curse (Pegi Version)
*Fallout 3 (Pegi Version)

*PS2:*
*God of War II


*PC:*
*Trackmania
*Half-Life 2
*Day of Defeat Source
*Gothic II + Die Nacht des Raben
*Warcraft III + Frozen Throne
*GT Legends
*Sacred Gold
*Overlord (Pegi Version)
*IL-2 Sturmovik Series Complete Edition
*GuildWars
*Gothic 3
*FarCry2
*Sacred 2
*Spore
*Hellgate London
*Driver Parallel Lines
*Flight Simulator X Gold + VFR Germany West
*World in Conflict Uncut Edition
*Trackmania United
*Silverfall
*Bioshock Steelbook Edition
*Armed Assault
*Loki

*Hardware:*
*Sony Ericson W880i inkl. Zubehör und OVP super Zustand
*Samsung i900 Omnia +Zubehör +KFZ-Halterung +KZF-Ladekabel
*Apple Ipod Touch 2G 8Gb
*SkyStar 2 TV Karte DVB-S PCI
*Teufel Concept E Magnum 5.1 Aktiv-Lautsprecher-System
*Aiptek Media Tablet 14000U Grafiktablet


Grüße
Snake999888


----------



## sagichnet (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tausche/Verkaufe einiges, einfach Angebote machen, wenn mir das Angebot zusagt is*



			
				Snake999888 am 09.03.2009 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Snake999888 am 02.03.2009 18:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was für zubehör ist den bei dem 880i dabei und wo ca. liegt deine preisvorstellung?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Tausche/Verkaufe einiges, einfach Angebote machen, wenn mir das Angebot zusagt is*

Was soll denn Far Cry 2 kosten?


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2009)

*AW: Tausche/Verkaufe einiges, einfach Angebote machen, wenn mir das Angebot zusagt is*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 11.03.2009 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn Far Cry 2 kosten?



Das würde mich auch interessieren falls es denn noch zu haben ist.


----------



## Snake999888 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Tausche/Verkaufe einiges, einfach Angebote machen, wenn mir das Angebot zusagt is*



			
				Chemenu am 13.03.2009 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 11.03.2009 08:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also zu Frage Nr.1 was alles bei dem W880i dabei ist:

- Handy in einem top Zustand incl. 1Gb Speicherkarte
- Das Zubehör ( Netzteil, CD, Datenkabel, Handbuch, OVP)
- Kfz Ladekabel

90 € habe ich schon geboten bekommen und würde ich auch veranschlagen.
Bei Interesse könnte ich auch noch ein FM-Transmitter passend zu dem Handy anbieten, mit dem Du deine Musik vom Handy ganz leicht im Auto hören kannst.


Zu Frage Nr.2 

Für FarCry 2 würde ich 25 € incl veranschlagen.... 


Mfg


----------



## sagichnet (13. März 2009)

*AW: Tausche/Verkaufe einiges, einfach Angebote machen, wenn mir das Angebot zusagt is*



			
				Snake999888 am 13.03.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 13.03.2009 11:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



90 sind über dem was ich für ein handy ausgeben möchte, habe ich mir schon gedacht.


----------

